# RRS enters the fray - QD strap + plate



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2016)

RRS has developed/partnered to launch a quick-release strap solution that can be integrated directly into their future plates (only one plate available so far).

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/QD-Strap-Plate


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 21, 2016)

I had a look at the link Neuro and got a better view of the design and, unfortunately, the price!

RRS products are always beautifully made and, normally, very well designed. Looking at the RRS site I am simply dumbfounded by this one! Have they recently employed Mr Heath Robinson? Honestly it makes my home made (cobbled together from bits and bobs) shoulder rig look very advanced indeed - they don't even have a pad for your shoulder/neck! My home made effort works well for my 7D2 and a 16-35 up to my 1DX and 800 F5.6 L IS. To be fair it doesn't detach quite as quickly - but then it doesn't need to as you can just grab and shoot.
Looking at their images I think they have really got it wrong this time - I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Pookie (May 21, 2016)

Poorly thought out design for a camera. Never a fan of metal bits that are capable of swinging into an LCD or camera body... a few wild swings and you have unnecessarily marred your body or possibly damaged the LCD/buttons of camera. This happens with BR easily as you can get scratches on the body from swinging. This looks a 1000x worse with really "robust" metal dangerously close to the camera. That distance is perfect for wrapping right around placing that metal in direct contact with the camera back.

For my AR15 or M1A magpul is the way to go though...


----------



## RGF (May 21, 2016)

Really not clear. Are they suggesting we exchange all our well fitted L brackets for this generic plate.

What if I want to use a tripod with their QD clamp?


----------



## scottkinfw (May 21, 2016)

I love their stuff, but I'll pass on this one.

Anyone but me hate their new web site?

sek


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2016)

RGF said:


> Really not clear. Are they suggesting we exchange all our well fitted L brackets for this generic plate.
> 
> What if I want to use a tripod with their QD clamp?



The QD plate is an Arca plate, the idea is you just detach the strap (I guess that's a release button on top of the connector), then lock the plate into any clamp. 

I suspect the idea is they eventually start adding the connector socket to their camera/lens plates, if this strap takes off. Problem is, I don't see that happening. Sorry, guys – you tout the fact that this setup can carry such a heavy load, but don't even bother with a pad for the strap...and worse, have buckles in the perfect place to dig into the wearer's neck/shoulder?!? No, thanks...


----------



## retroreflection (May 21, 2016)

This is half baked, but might be onto something.
RRS noted the usefulness of mounting a camera strap on or near to the tripod mount, but the challenges of weak connectors and slow transition to tripod use. Then they noted Magpul's apparently good solution for a quick release rifle sling (never tried it myself). They worked out the integration into a quick release plate on a camera, and then chose to resell the Magpul slings to complete the package.
This is surely a path to get stuff out there fast. 
It would be nice if current RRS plates could go back to the factory to incorporate their patented captured 1/4-20 screw and quick release stud. And it would be nice to make a camera strap instead of forcing a rifle sling into the role.


----------



## triggermike (May 21, 2016)

Aside from some fear of scratching one's camera body with all the nearby metal clips which has already been noted - the biggest negative I see here is the attachment section to the camera does not slide on the strap! This means the whole over-the-shoulder strap must move when raising your camera. Kind of defeats the purpose of using a third party strap in the first place?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> I had a look at the link Neuro and got a better view of the design and, unfortunately, the price!



I think the price is actually reasonable, considering that includes both the strap and a plate. 




triggermike said:


> ...the biggest negative I see here is the attachment section to the camera does not slide on the strap! This means the whole over-the-shoulder strap must move when raising your camera. Kind of defeats the purpose of using a third party strap in the first place?



Agreed - the strap is poorly designed for this use. *However*, if they begin offering multiple plates with the QD socket, or as retroreflection suggests a retrofit service, I'd be very interested. Not in their strap, though...I'd get the $15 QD Sling Swivel from Magpul and use it to replace the hardware on a BR strap. Problem solved!


----------



## scottkinfw (May 21, 2016)

I have 3 B2-FABN Strap Boss clamps from RRS and they work great. They allow for use of any strap, are a quick release system that look great, are designed and built to exacting standards, are sturdy, and do what they should. IMHO, these are superior to the plate on the RRS strap. They are also cheaper and you don't have to trash your current fav strap.

I still hate their new site.

sek


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I have 3 B2-FABN Strap Boss clamps from RRS and they work great. They allow for use of any strap, are a quick release system that look great, are designed and built to exacting standards, are sturdy, and do what they should. IMHO, these are superior to the plate on the RRS strap. They are also cheaper and you don't have to trash your current fav strap.
> 
> I still hate their new site.



I quite like my BR + Kirk 1" clamp setup, but less hardware for the same job is almost always preferable. 

Agree, not a fan of the new RRS website (and I especially dislike Canon's new site).


----------



## tphillips63 (May 21, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Poorly thought out design for a camera. Never a fan of metal bits that are capable of swinging into an LCD or camera body... a few wild swings and you have unnecessarily marred your body or possibly damaged the LCD/buttons of camera. This happens with BR easily as you can get scratches on the body from swinging. This looks a 1000x worse with really "robust" metal dangerously close to the camera. That distance is perfect for wrapping right around placing that metal in direct contact with the camera back.
> 
> For my AR15 or M1A magpul is the way to go though...



I did not think about that but you can bet it would cause a problem. Since I have these straps for my AR's I was thinking about getting one until Pookie pointed this out. I had a carabiner fly up from my gear running low and hit me in the mouth before so I can see the metal on the Magpul strap causing some damage somewhere.


----------



## RGF (May 21, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I love their stuff, but I'll pass on this one.
> 
> Anyone but me hate their new web site?
> 
> sek



web site has its merits, the concept of the design is good but its implementation is lacking. too hard to navigate.


----------



## AlexB (May 21, 2016)

It's a Magpul MS4 weapon sling: https://www.magpul.com/products/ms4-dual-qd-sling-gen2


----------



## MiamiC70 (May 22, 2016)

Looks like a Magpul MS4 sling to me


----------



## craigvolpe (Mar 9, 2017)

I think the QD connection looks fantastic. Simple, strong, fast, no parts sticking out from the camera, keeps camera bottom flat, doesn't block the 1/4" socket or the arca plate, and easy to have multiple attachment points on different areas of an L plate.

While that Magpul strap looks ridiculously bulky and screams "tactical", I think simply attaching a QD Swivel http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/QR-Strap-Swivel to a minimalist strap such as Peak Design Leash https://www.peakdesign.com/leash would be perfect. I'm just waiting for 3rd parties to start making plates with QD holes since RRS plates are so expensive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2017)

So, push the button and the camera drops off? It might be unlikely to happen, but it will, Mr Murphy is quite alive and well, and can push buttons even if they are difficult to get to.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 9, 2017)

I use one of these plates, ( https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/848416-REG/Custom_SLR_MLTPL8_M_Plate_Pro_Universal_Camera.html ) and a BR strap and it has worked well for me.
I often check the connections, but this plate is super heavy duty. 
I thought it was expensive when I ordered it, but as soon as I handled it, I thought it was well worth the money.
It puts the strap connection in the perfect place for my 5d3 and 24- 105 and flash for use a weddings etc. And you don't have to take the strap off to put it on a tripod. 

The RRS system looks overly complicated to me, and I like to be able to have the camera on my monopod and still have the strap on.


----------

